# Raspberry Pi 3 released, has 64-bit processor, built-in bluetooth and Wifi.



## Desmond (Feb 29, 2016)

*www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/IMG_4090-500x334.jpg



> Exactly four years ago, on 29 February 2012, we unleashed the original 256MB Raspberry Pi Model B on a largely unsuspecting world. Since then, we’ve shipped over eight million units, including three million units of Raspberry Pi 2, making us the UK’s all-time best-selling computer. The Raspberry Pi Foundation has grown from a handful of volunteers to have over sixty full-time employees, including our new friends from Code Club. We’ve sent a Raspberry Pi to the International Space Station and are training teachers around the world through our Picademy program.
> 
> In celebration of our fourth birthday, we thought it would be fun to release something new. Accordingly, Raspberry Pi 3 is now on sale for $35 (the same price as the existing Raspberry Pi 2), featuring:
> 
> ...



Source: *www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-3-on-sale/


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn just bought a pi2 few days back.. :crying_NF::sad_NF::sad_NF:


----------



## Desmond (Feb 29, 2016)

I think it will be a while before it will be available in India.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 29, 2016)

Why no DDR3 RAM yet? DDR2 is too old.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 29, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Why no DDR3 RAM yet? DDR2 is too old.



Article does not state the type of RAM. Do you have source that states RAM type of Raspberry Pi 3?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 29, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Article does not state the type of RAM. Do you have source that states RAM type of Raspberry Pi 3?



Raspberry Pi 3 with 64-bit quad-core SoC, built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth announced for $35

Introducing the Raspberry Pi 3 | Hackada


----------



## Desmond (Feb 29, 2016)

They are probably using DDR2 because of a limitation of the VC4 chip.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2016)

Never used a raspberry pi before so wondering if this pi3 will have support for windows 7/10 ? I am planning to setup a low power HTPC and Download machine this year end but windows 10 in necessity.



Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Never used a raspberry pi before so wondering if this pi3 will have support for windows 7/10 ? I am planning to setup a low power HTPC and Download machine this year end but windows 10 in necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk





It will not support windows 7/10 as it has arm processor.If you need windows support buy jaguar board...I am also waiting to buy it


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Never used a raspberry pi before so wondering if this pi3 will have support for windows 7/10 ? I am planning to setup a low power HTPC and Download machine this year end but windows 10 in necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk



why windows if you want low power HTPC and download machine ? If this runs full desktop ubuntu, its perfect for that task


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Never used a raspberry pi before so wondering if this pi3 will have support for windows 7/10 ? I am planning to setup a low power HTPC and Download machine this year end but windows 10 in necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


Raspberry pi boards are known to be supporting GNU/Linux OS only.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Never used a raspberry pi before so wondering if this pi3 will have support for windows 7/10 ? I am planning to setup a low power HTPC and Download machine this year end but windows 10 in necessity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


Raspberry Pi boards are known to support GNU/Linux OS or open source systems only as of now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pi2 supports Windows 10 also, they mentioned that.
Don't know about pi 3

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Pi2 supports Windows 10 also, they mentioned that.
> Don't know about pi 3
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



No! they mentioned for support of Windows 10 IoT Core Develop Windows 10 IoT apps on Raspberry Pi 2 and Arduin
Windows 10 proper experience is different from Windows 10 IoT Core


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 2, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> No! they mentioned for support of Windows 10 IoT Core Develop Windows 10 IoT apps on Raspberry Pi 2 and Arduin
> Windows 10 proper experience is different from Windows 10 IoT Core


Ok thanks for info

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 4, 2016)

can we use Raspberry 2 or 3 to set as android smart tv box + windows 7 or 10 pc 

can we use 1 tb hard disk and install os on it mentioned above

how much power consumption it takes and what is the warranty period in mumbai ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2016)

Skyh3ck said:


> can we use Raspberry 2 or 3 to set as android smart tv box + windows 7 or 10 pc
> 
> can we use 1 tb hard disk and install os on it mentioned above
> 
> how much power consumption it takes and what is the warranty period in mumbai ?



android smart tv box yes, no windows


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 8, 2016)

can it handle all android games, hd movies, 1 tb hard disk, output to Full HD Tv,


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2016)

no, yes, yes, yes


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

Great news specially the inbuilt WiFi and Bluetooth.


----------

